# hypnotherapy for depersonalization !!



## edyglines

I have found a solution!! Hypnotherapy specifically for depersonalization has worked, atleast for me. Ive had it for 5 years, tried all types of meds and therapy with NO results..I have been listening to my hypnotherapy session in the mornings every day for 2 weeks, and oh my god im starting to feel real again and NORMAL!! i want all of you to benefit from it as well if you had tried everything and no results.....go to www.hypnosisbyedy.com and go to store and then click on disorders. Select depersonalization and you will receive the recorded hypnotherapy session by email withing a few days..download it to your phone or computer and listen to it every day... best of luck guys and keep your head up

also


----------

